# Buying Used Clubs



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I just found a great used set of dunlop clubs at the second hand store. It looks like it they were barely used. I paid three bucks for each club. I'm thinking no one thought it had no value, and just gave them away. If anyone is looking for some used clubs just hit the second hand store, you might just get lucky.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Great tip,

As a youngster I could afford decent clubs so I went round all the charity shops and managed to get myself a decent bad full for next to nothing.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Second-Hand-Clubs*

I think second-hand-clubs are alright when first trying out for golf. My buddy is needing some clubs, so I think I might round him up with some second hand clubs. For just begining i think he'll like like them.


----------

